# Evan's Layout Design



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I've been on ModelTrainForum for nearly 2 years now and I think I'm going to get started on my layout. 

The layout is only 4 x 8, only have limited space... (... our pool table!)

So here is the current design, with a legend of the colours. 
(I have the trial version of AnyRail and I could only get the rails done!)










So first off, this "current" design is made for a logging/rock blasting theme.
The mainline runs on the bottom level (Blue) and is able to make a complete loop.
The second level (Red) climbs the mountain that will be there, and eventually lead up to the logging/switching area which is on the third level (Gold).
But before you switch onto the third level there is another branch off, that goes around the third level's cliff, aka rock blasting area.

Most of the scenery will be lots of trees (somewhat similar to British Columbia I assume...) along with a paper-mill and some kind of quarry.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now your probably wondering how I am going to have three levels...










The 2nd and 3rd levels won't be exactly square like that, we might cut the corners off on some of them.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alright, enough about the design. My dad told me to check into the history of logging and rock blasting on the same railroads (it can also be anything related to "mining" such as coal). Does anyone know anything about when the railroad blasted rock away, at the same time as logging?

(Just so it can be realistic).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please reply back with some tips!
The track used is Atlas:
Atlas 22" Curved
Atlas 18" Curved
Atlas 15" Curved
Atlas Switches
Atlas Flex-Track
(All straights are going to be done with flex-track)

Reply back if you want the .any file if you want to fix some things/upgrade it for me.

I hope this turns out good! We should be starting this weekend. I'm going to do it one level at a time. Some of it will most likely change somewhere.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*EDIT:*

My dad and I have been thinking that we might go two levels instead of three... that way rock blasting could be around the second level while logging is on top of it... etc.
Something like that.


----------

